# Need to know alternatives of OTC for commodity and forex trading?



## Parry123 (17 July 2015)

Hi fellow members,
I have been trading commodity & forex on various reputable OTC platform providers, but as usual practice for them to hunt stop loss or slow platform when trade is in our favour or while executing profitable trade,
It seems like no matter what this guys advertise for themselves whether as a market maker or ECN, thet discrimate trader according to their will.
Also spread in commodity, energy is wide & its hard to profit after taking into consideration of spread, slippage, slower platform when u need it most?
So I wonder what about taking all this trade to exchange trading venues in Australia or USA(comex),
I cannot find proper information about commodity & forex(major) trading in those exchanges,
I would like to have brief information about trading over this venues,
Is anyone does any trading activity in exchanges for commodity & forex, than share your experience with us,

Thanks


----------

